# Loch Ness



## wolfie69 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi, 

Spent a few days driving upto and around Loch Ness last week - wednesday to Saturday.

Spent the first night in Lockerbie, Parked up for the night in the Car Park (55.121544,-3.35697)  - free and without restrictions - but there is only about 3 flat parking spaces. We had Fish & Chips and a few pints in the local Pubs.

Thursday we carried on upto Loch Ness, Fort Augustus main car park (Public Toilets - charge £0.20) has large signs up saying no overnight parking or sleeping in Vehicles. We drove round the B862 and Park here for the Night - (57.15947,-4.564884) Suidhe Viewpoint - Quite exposed to the wind, but no traffic overnight until about 7, when we had a few horns being blown as they went past!

Friday we visited the Falls of Foyers, (Public Toilets), then upto Inverness, back down the A82 to Urquhart Castle - all the lay-byes had no overnight parking signs up (some just had poles and the signs had been "removed"), but these are very close to the road and I wouldn't fancy staying all night.

Stopped at the Tourist Information Office at Drumnadrochit, Public Toilets and and outside tap - they did ask that you dont empty chemical toilets, I can't understand why! 

We parked up Allt na Criche - Forestry Commission carpark, there was no restrictions posted, set back from the road - local policeman drove in waved and drove off, we were joined by one or two cars who stayed an hour or so and then left no problem.

Drove back home to Manchester on the Saturday -Long drive - but the trip was fantastic, well worth the effort.


----------



## lufcdave7 (Nov 1, 2011)

We have celebrated New Year's Eve a couple of times at Drumnadrochit, it's one of the largest parties in the area. They have a torch light procession and dancing in the same car park you mentioned, all finished off with some decent fireworks. Love Scotland at this time of year, it feels like you have it all to yourself and no midges.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 1, 2011)

wolfie69 said:


> We parked up Allt na Criche - Forestry Commission carpark, there was no restrictions posted, set back from the road - local policeman drove in waved and drove off, we were joined by one or two cars who stayed an hour or so and then left no problem.



Thanks for the information. I've added the Lockerbie car park to the POI downloads - but can you please clarify where the Allt na Criche car park is?

Regards

Chris


----------



## wolfie69 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Canalsman,


It's here - 57.158998,-4.663283

If you follow the A82 out of Fort Augustus it is 1.3 miles on the Left (the Loch being on the Right)

Cheers
Matthew


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Matthew. That spot is already in the POI downloads, but updates are always welcome 

Regards

Chris


----------

